# Impossibile syncare per colpa di file fantasma! [Risolto]

## lucatheman

Ciao a tutti, ho un problema strano e davvero fastidioso: l'altro giorno facendo il classico emerge sync mi sono accorto che non veniva completato a causa di un errore :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> checking server timestamp ...
> 
> receiving file list ... 
> ...

 

Mi sono spostato all'interno della directory /usr/portage/x11-libs/nucleo/files e ho provato a fare un ls ottenendo: 

 *Quote:*   

> ls
> 
> nucleo-0.1/nv.patch
> 
> 

 

Ma provando a cancellare il file o a fare qualsiasi altro tipo di operazione sul file ottengo: 

 *Quote:*   

>  rm -frv nucleo-0.1/nv.patch
> 
> rm: cannot remove `nucleo-0.1/nv.patch': No such file or directory 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -al
> 
> ls: nucleo-0.1/nv.patch: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Se provo a rimuovere tutta la directory "files" dall'esterno con -frv mi dice che non può cancellare la dir xchè non è vuota. 

Ho provato a rimuovere il file fantasma con unlink, chattr, il metodo dell'inode, montando la partizione via nfs con l'opzione no_root_squash  e non c'è stato il verso di cancellarlo. 

Demoralizzato a questo punto ho pensato di inibire il sync di quella directory che causa il problema modificando il file etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf aggiungendo questa riga: exclude=distfiles/ packages/ x11-libs/nucleo/files/

Ma putroppo ancora niente! NON riesco a syncare nè con server esterni nè con il mio mirror rsync locale in lan. 

Spero che mi possiate aiutare perchè non poter aggiornare questa gentoo mi crea notevoli problemi. 

Saluti a tutti e scusate per la lunghezza del post!  :Sad: Last edited by lucatheman on Thu Mar 03, 2005 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grentis

Hai per caso un "gestore file" grafico da poter usare? Non so, qualcosa come mc, oppure quello di kde, di gnome...

qualcosa che non sia un rm da shell insomma...

perchè io ho provato ad aver file che non riuscivo a cancellare via shell (per via del nome) ma col mouse ( :Laughing: )

li ho cancellati senza problemi. Se hai la possibilità fai una prova...

----------

## lavish

A me è succesa la stessa cosa.. solo che nel mio caso si trattava di un account di un utente su un server -_-' .. quindi non potevo usare "gestori di files grafici" lol

Ad ogni modo vorrei capire come si puo'risolvere via shell la questione e a cosa puo' essere dovuto il problema (nel mio caso sarebbe via ftp, ma lasciamo stare per ora, altrimenti andiamo troppo OT)

Ciao!

----------

## gutter

Hai fatto un check del filesystem?

----------

## codadilupo

prova a cancellarlo cosi':

```
rm -i nucleo-0*
```

se del caso, prova a cancellare tutta la dir, tanto il sync te la ricrea  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

soluzione drastica: elimina /usr/portage/* e preparati a dare il sync più lungo della tua vita

è drastica, ma funziona

----------

## lucatheman

Ciao a tutti, grazie dei consiigli, ma per ora non sono stati risolventi: 

Di client grafici non ho nulla perchè quella gentoo è un server senza x11 nè niente di simile. Ho provato altresì a montare il disco da remoto attraverso samba e nfs ma da gestori di file grafici la cartella la vedo vuota! 

Il filesystem non lo posso chekkare perchè è montato  e vorrei evitare di dover reboottare un server con 256 giorni di uptime!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rm -i nucleo-0*
> 
> rm: cannot lstat `nucleo-0.1/nv.patch': No such file or directory
> ...

 

Quindi solito errore... Altre idee?

----------

## gutter

Ti ripropongo la mia idea  :Wink:  :

Hai provato a fare un check del disco?

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ti ripropongo la mia idea  :
> 
> Hai provato a fare un check del disco?

 

Io telefono ad aruba per farmi fare un check del disco?

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Non avevo capito che non avevi accesso fisico alla macchina  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non avevo capito che non avevi accesso fisico alla macchina 

 

Come mi hai detto in icq prima, sono io ad essere complicato nei discorsi  :Razz:  (in realtà non l'ho detto esplicitamente quindi è solo colpa mia).

----------

## lucatheman

Ho accesso fisico alla macchina, ma come faccio a chekkare un filesystem / che è montato? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> reiserfsck --check started at Wed Mar  2 11:46:21 2005
> 
> ###########
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## gutter

@lavish: LOL

----------

## lavish

 *lucatheman wrote:*   

> Ho accesso fisico alla macchina, ma come faccio a chekkare un filesystem / che è montato? 
> 
> 

 

ARGH! Non devi farlo con la partizione montata! Usa un livecd in caso! Prima gutter stava riferendosi a me comunque  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Senza spegnere la macchina puoi fare:

```

# init 1 

# mount -o remount,ro /

# <fai il ceck>

# mount -o remount,rw /

# init 3

```

----------

## codadilupo

dunque dunque.... ehmm... una domanda... ci dici i permessi del file ? Magari é solo che é un file senza permessi lettura/scrittura/esecuzione e quindi é ovvio che non te lo lasci cancellare  :Wink: 

terza via: ovviamente hai provato con rm nucleo[TAB] ?

quarta via: rm -r "nucleo[TAB]" (non ricordo chi mi aveva detto di usare le virgolette, e non ricordo nemmeno se erano le doppie o le singole....

quinta via: riavvia la macchina... magari se ne va da solo  :Rolling Eyes: 

sesta via: hai provato a dare un bel vim nomefile e provare a modificarlo ? Tanto per capire se é solo con rm che non va...

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Mar 02, 2005 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## realthing

Non credo che possa usare un livecd. Ha detto che si tratta di un server con 256 giorni di uptime e non sarebbe il caso di spegnerlo....

----------

## lavish

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Non credo che possa usare un livecd. Ha detto che si tratta di un server con 256 giorni di uptime e non sarebbe il caso di spegnerlo....

 

oooops mi era sfuggito  :Embarassed:   (sorry)

----------

## lucatheman

Allora ragazzi, chiaramente ho già provato con tutte le combinazioni possibili e immaginabili di tab, virgolette singole e doppie, escape ma non ho ottenuto alcun risultato. Non posso editare il file con pico, vi o chi per lui poichè mi dice che il file non esiste. Non posso dirvi i permessi poichè mi dice che il file non esite. Ho provato a montare il disco da un altro linux con interfaccia grafica, e browsando le directory via NFS riesco a vedere il file incriminato (che invece con samba non vedo) e si chiama nucleo-0.1%2Fnv.patch ... Quel percentuale 2 F in unicode è il carattere / 

Probabilmente tutti sti casini dipendono da quel fottuto carattere nel mezzo perchè il sistema lo interpreta come se fosse dentro la dir "nucleo-0.1" 

Ancora però non riesco a rimuoverlo, altri consigli?

Grazie 10000

----------

## codadilupo

no, sorry, avevo capito il problema, ma ho comunque esaurito  le idee...  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## realthing

Creare una directory files vuota e trascinarla con un drag and drop  nella directory nucleo e dirgli di sostituire la dir esistente.

Non credo che funzionerà visto l'esito di tentativi simili, ma tanto vale provarle tutte.

Metodi più intelligenti non me ne vengono in mente..

----------

## lucatheman

Cannot overwrite nucleo/files... 

A sto punto non so davvero come uscirne. Non esiste un modo per evitare il sync di quella directory oltre a quello che ho già provato?

Grazie

----------

## Danilo

visto che :

```
rm -rf "nucleo-0.1%2Fnv.patch"
```

 non ha dato risultati, prova con 

```
 rm -rf nucleo-0.1\%\2Fnv.patch
```

----------

## lucatheman

```

rm -frv nucleo-0.1\%\2Fnv.patch 

rm: cannot remove `nucleo-0.1%2Fnv.patch': No such file or directory

```

E qui si tocca l'insanità mentale... 

```

rm -frv nucleo-0.1\/nv.patch

rm: cannot remove `nucleo-0.1%2Fnv.patch': No such file or directory

```

Che palle. Sto diventando pazzo per questo errore idiota!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

non è che c'è il verso di cambiare charset e vederlo in altro modo?

boh... HELP please.

----------

## Danilo

La funzione  (c/c++) remove richiama rmdir o (nel tuo caso) unlink

Quindi io proverei a fare un programmino scemo che usa direttamente unlink, cosi' eviti il primo check.

comunque 

```
man 2 unlink 
```

consiglia di leggere 

```
man path_resolution
```

uno sguardo glielo darei.

---- EDIT ----

Rimossa la parte dove consigliava di usare unlink

----------

## lucatheman

Ciao ragazzi, alla fine ho risolto, in maniera molto lamah e mediocre, ma il risultato è quello che conta. 

Visto che non c'era verso di cancellare il file con i vari rm, unlink ho provato a vedere se riuscivo a spostare tutta la directory che contenteva il file incriminato da un'altra parte. Con mio grande stupore il comando mv files /tmp -v non ha riportato l'errore di prima. Ho poi smontato la partizione tmp, fatto un bel check del reiserfs e infine sono riuscito a cancellarlo.

Ho rifatto il sync, sono tornati i file dove dovevano stare e tutto funziona come prima.  :Razz: 

Grazie davvero a tutti per la collaborazione a questo così stupido problema

A presto, Luca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo. Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

